# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  Beep Beep - Get Paid To Receive Sms's

## sprinsloo

Hi Everyone

I have just joined a new exciting MLM Campaign.  See details below. 

The cell-phone companies in South Africa are - conservatively speaking - generating an income of more than 40 million rand PER DAY!
There are more than 16 million sms' PER DAY being sent through the three major networks.

SMS advertising is going to become the number one advertising medium - surpassing TV and the Internet.

Conventional advertising is ignored by more than 90% of the intended market...

HOWEVER, when a persons cell phone goes Beep-Beep! 100% read their sms!

Here's your chance to get your slice of that 40 million rand per day!

Now you too can earn advertising revenue!

Receive up to 5 Beep-Beep! sms adverts per day & earn money.

Beep-Beep! reserves 90% of the advertising revenue it collects - to reward Beepers for receiving
messages, and for telling friends and businesses about Beep-Beep!
Get others to become Beepers & you earn money from the Beep-Beep! Sms adz they receive!

HOW COOL IS THAT?

7 LEVELS OF INCOME 7
All personal enrolments on Level 1 = R1 commission. Earn .20cents enrolment commission on levels 2-5
Earn .10cents enrolment commission on levels 6-7

POSSIBLE ENROLMENT COMMISSIONS
Level 1=7@R1=R7
Level 2=49@.20=R9.80
Level 3=343@.20=R68.60
Level 4=2,401@.20=R480.20
Level 5=16,807@.20=R3,361.40
Level 6=117,649@.10=R11,764.90
Level 7=823,543@.10=R82,354.30
Total: R98,064.20

Beep-Beep! sms adz to your own phone you earn 5cents.
From Beep-Beep! sms adz to every Beeper in your team, you will earn 1cent commission!

L1=7Beepers x5 adz = 35x25days = 875adz @.01=R8.75
L2=49x5=245x25=6125@.01=R61.25
L3=343x5=1715x25=42875@.01=R428.75
L4=2,401x5=12005x25=300125@.01=R3,001.25
L5=16,807x5=84035x25=2100875@.01=R21,008.75
L6=117,649x5=588245x25=14706125@.01=R147,061.25
L7=823,543x5=4117715x25=102942875@.01=R1,029,428.7  5

If you as a Beeper manage to enroll an advertiser, you will also earn 1cent from every sms sent for them  even for adz sent to Beepers outside your team.
Your own lucrative advertising business for a once off enrolment fee of R10.00

Beep Beep launches on 15 000 beepers - 7500 beepers strong and growing rapidly!

Introducer's Number: 082 924 6274
www.beep-beep.net

----------


## Perform Computers

Where's the free set of steak knives offer?

----------


## Chrisjan B

HOWEVER, when a person’s cell phone goes Beep-Beep! 100% read their sms!

Sorry to burst your bubble - when I receive such and SMS I get so the hell in that I immediately delete it without reading!

----------


## Dave A

> when I receive such and SMS I get so the hell in that I immediately delete it without reading!


Except you signed up for the pleasure of getting spammed.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Actually, this plan sounds vaguely familiar. As I remember no-one made the kind of money expected. I'm trying to remember where it went wrong.

 :Hmmm: 

Oh yes!  :Slap:  The *money* has to come from somewhere.

As I recall the tough part was finding enough advertisers willing to spend a bar a day and more on SMS ads...

----------


## tec0

In any event, I was thinking of starting a service that will charge R10 a day to stop please-call-me’s but apparently it can’t be done as please-call-me’s are a form of advertisement used by our service providers and they wouldn’t allow it. 

That said I think there are people that would pay R10 a day to stop “please-call-me” spam

----------


## Chrisjan B

DaveA
Except you signed up for the pleasure of getting spammed - you got me there, albeit I am not so stupid as to sign up for such nonsense :Big Grin:

----------


## Amado

Hi There

Please read and go to view the link of the website. I think this is a great idea to make some money without breaking the law.
The new consumer protection act declares sms adds illegal should the add company not have consent to send you the add as from the 1st of April 2011.

This created a huge dilemma for the add companies as they know very well sms adds are the most effective form of modern advertising. (90% of the people actually read the add sms) 

A new add company Beep-Beep saw this as a great opportunity to turn it positive.

They are willing to pay people like you and me to RECEIVE the adds. (Max of 5 smss a day, Monday to Friday)

And furthermore, should you tell a couple of friends (like I am telling you now) and they register, you receive money from the adds they receive.

Should they in turn tell their friends and they register, you receive even more money.
This means for your once off R10 registration fee, you could earn a lot of money, even thousands.

Lets face it, we are all skeptical of these network schemes, however this is very simple and without traps. Its cheap(R10), with a lot of potential. Everyone today has a cell phone and now you get paid to receive adds.

You earn 7 levels deep for every person you introduce and there is no maximum.

Have a look at their website with the following link for more info and the possibility of earning some money. 
www.beep-beep.net

This is really above board as Unashamedly Ethical endorses Beep-Beep. They make a point of investigating schemes and companies to make sure nothing illegal is being done. www.unashamedlyethical.com

This is spreading like wild fire and the quicker you get in the better.

So what do you really have to lose?  ----R10 <hr />? To register go to 
www.beep-beep.net click on tools and follow the instructions. There is a easy process to register per sms costing you R10 which serves as the total cost.

Remember to add my number: 0848008093.

Kind regards

Ian
Cell: 0848008093

----------


## Perform Computers

Wasn't this posted before?

----------


## AndyD

> Wasn't this posted before?


More than once I think....

----------


## Dave A

:Hmmm:  This poses an interesting dilemma. Normally when we get two threads on the same MLM deal, I merge them. However, as per request of the OP for the first one, I've moved that one out of the public area.

Amazing that within 24 hours of me moving the thread, we get another one pop up  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tec0

Looks like spam to me  :Ban:   :Boxing:   :Headbutt:

----------


## sprinsloo

Have any of you actually checked out the beep beep website or looked for them on Unashamedly Ethical???  You are very quick to judge without, what seems to be, any actual further investigation or thought!  :Confused: 

"Winners are not afraid of losing. But losers are. Failure is part of the process of success. People who avoid failure also avoid success."
 Robert T. Kiyosaki (Rich Dad, Poor Dad)

----------


## Justloadit

I am not interested in my phone going beep beep, so I am not really interested in investigating it further. I think every one on this forum probably feels the same way. The limited SMSs I get on a daily basis already pisses me off, I do not need irrelevant advertising irritating me any further.

My daily business is involved in doing delicate work, and the beep beep is merely to distract me. Think about having your head inside a distribution board with 500V floating around, and you are so concentrated by what you are doing, and the interruption of the Phone with a BEEP BEEP and vibration, is enough to cause you to flinch, and probably electrocute yourself.

So thank you, but no thank you.

----------


## IanF

I agree with justloadit why would you willingly want to be distracted.

----------


## sprinsloo

Sure, everyone is entitled to their opinion and I'm not begging anyone to join my MLM.  It is however working for me and i love doing it!

Just a thought  -  Ever considered using the silent/no vibrate feature on your phone?

----------


## Justloadit

> Just a thought  -  Ever considered using the silent/no vibrate feature on your phone?


There are important SMSs which need to be immediately attended too, and that is the reason I only want those to disturb me.




> and I'm not begging anyone to join my MLM.


so what is this then



> Have any of you actually checked out the beep beep website or looked for them on Unashamedly Ethical??? You are very quick to judge without, what seems to be, any actual further investigation or thought!





> It is however working for me and i love doing it!


Glad it's working for you, however I do not believe that the adverts will be read, as there is so much advertising happening around us, that we create a filter and do not even see them any more. The only time that people actually take note of an advert, is when there is a real change from the daily type advert barrage, but again this lasts a short time, as then every other advert does the same thing to get exposure.

Ever wondered why the Celebrities become bizarre? They are trying to attract attention, Lady Gaga and her meat dress comes to mind.

----------


## sprinsloo

Originally Posted by sprinsloo  

""Have any of you actually checked out the beep beep website or looked for them on Unashamedly Ethical??? You are very quick to judge without, what seems to be, any actual further investigation or thought!""




> so what is this then.


How exactly is this begging? I do not see the words "Please join my MLM" anywhere :Confused: 

I was simply wondering why people are so quick to judge something they know nothing about or have not bothered investigating before judgment? Legitimate question I believe!

Look, you either like it or you don't, you either join or you don't - Makes no difference to me. My team is growing wonderfully and will continue to do so with or without you and the rest of the sceptics on this forum.

Hey, what works for me will not necessarily work for every one, I'm a big girl, I know that, but there are lots of people who will jump at this opportunity and I will deal with them. 

Bantering around benifits no one and I don't have anymore energy to spend on sceptics.  

I have a team to grow!

Cheerio :Big Grin:

----------


## IanF

@ sprinsloo,
Instead of sparring with us on the forum can you layout your facts. 
What was you costs first in money, then is time?
What have you received back in money? 
What are your expected future receipts?
Has this cost you anything else like friends or family avoiding you?, or have you gained is this department?
Anything else tangible you have want to tell us?

----------


## Justloadit

> Originally Posted by sprinsloo  
> 
> How exactly is this begging? I do not see the words "Please join my MLM" anywhere


The tone of your sentence says more than your statement "Please join", it was showing annoyance because we showed no interest in your offering.

Do not be so quick to judge that we have not investigated. You are not the first one neither the last one to offer this service, and it was investigated, so much so that we stated our comments, and you did not like them, because it did not fit into what you wanted to hear.

Fortunately we are all entitled to our opinion. Do not be so quick to call us skeptics, we laid down the reason why we do not want to use your service, and the reasons I think are valid, and not based on misconception.

If you see my response, I did "wish you the best" in your venture.

----------


## sprinsloo

*IanF* - Beep Beep is still in pre-launch phase as per my introduction post.  They are launching on 15 000 beepers and there are currently 8177 beepers and we are growing at about 100 beepers per day.
It costs R10 once-off to register and I spend about 2 hours max on this per day.
Since it's in pre-launch, no pay-outs for the actual sms's can be made, since we will only receive the sms's after the launch.  Pay-outs for enrolment commissions have been made though.
I have not lost any friends or family with this, since I have not forced this on anyone.  I introduced it, gave them all the information they needed and left them to come to their own informed decisions. My team has been growing great and I only started with this in April.  
It is difficult to lay out my future compensation expectiations since I am still growing my team, but I believe I will earn a significant second and passive income within the next 6 months to one year. 

If you would like to see comments from other beepers and from the co-founder of Beep Beep, please refer to their blog:  http://www.beep-beep.net/blog/

*Justloadit*  -  You are entitled to your opinion and I do respect that.  I apologise if I sounded arrogant, I am just a very straightforward person. Like I said, Beep Beep will either suit you or not, as with any other MLM. 
Thank you for your kind wishes, I do appreciate it!

----------


## Nigel Hamilton

My phone does not go "beep beep" when i get an SMS (different tone programmed) do i still qualify?

----------


## sprinsloo

Ha ha ha - Any tone qualifies :Big Grin:

----------


## adrianh

This must be the oddest product I have ever come across: You want me to give you R10 to receive junkmail...I already get a snailmail postbox and 5 email postboxes for of rubbish for free, mahala, zippo. I tell you what, you give me R10 and a pizza and I'll forget that you made us this ever so kind offer.

I think you should sell ammabeepbeep to Juliaaas. Then he can recieve amaabeepbeep all day long and make out as if lots of people sms him on his ammablek-bury!

----------


## Chrisjan B

> This must be the oddest product I have ever come across: You want me to give you R10 to receive junkmail...I already get a snailmail postbox and 5 email postboxes for of rubbish for free, mahala, zippo. I tell you what, you give me R10 and a pizza and I'll forget that you made us this ever so kind offer.
> 
> I think you should sell ammabeepbeep to Juliaaas. Then he can recieve amaabeepbeep all day long and make out as if lots of people sms him on his ammablek-bury!


ROFL!

----------


## sprinsloo

It wont be junkmail since we'll be expecting it and we won't mind receiving it since we benifit from it along with the advertisers.

----------


## adrianh

> It wont be junkmail since we'll be expecting it and we won't mind receiving it since we benifit from it along with the advertisers.


Uh...interesting...I also expect to hear advertisments on the radio, see them on the TV, get them in my postbox, have them shoved under my door and get them via sms. Expecting to receive it doesn't make it less than pure unadulterated garbage junkmail!

We benefit from junkmail - this is like saying we benefit from getting Athletes Foot! - We expect to get it if we are in the army - it doesn't mean we benefit from it!

----------


## Justloadit

> We benefit from junkmail - this is like saying we benefit from getting Athletes Foot! - We expect to get it if we are in the army - it doesn't mean we benefit from it!


Yes, it's like pay me for the pain - sorry not a masochist

----------


## sprinsloo

No problem, and let's leave it at that.  I joined, I believe in it and I'm enjoying it. I have taken all that was said into account, but it makes no difference, I like the concept and will continue with it. 

Guys, I'm out, this is not getting any of us anywhere. 

We'll chat again sometime, but about another subject please. 

Cheers

----------


## Dave A

> No problem, and let's leave it at that.  I joined, I believe in it and I'm enjoying it. I have taken all that was said into account, but it makes no difference, I like the concept and will continue with it.


That's the right attitude  :Thumbup:

----------

